# Fraying thread



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My friend phoned me about the issue of her thread fraying while going through her sewing machine needle. I knew immediately what she was dealing with! We've discussed this in this forum before. It's Coats & Clark, which, years ago was top of the line.

Another brand was mentioned and I can't remember which one it was. Any ideas??


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

My weapon of choice is any type of thread by Superior Threads. A lot of my customers also liked the Mettler. Do you have the thread coming off the back of the spool? I know it sounds crazy, but the way they wind the thread pieces together will unwind if it comes off the spool wrong....????


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I know about Coats and Clarks and am using a spool now. It seems fine, but maybe they are making different grades. I never buy it myself anymore, always Mettler. I don't know of another 'used to be good' thread as I used to use C & C Dual Duty only.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I like Mettler but Aurifil is a good cotton thread too. I use Gutterman cotton thread for hand applique.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I use Mettler 50wt poly for general purpose sewing, Mettler Metrocor for serging, Presencia 60wt 3 ply cotton for piecing quilts, and Glide for quilting. I'm not a fan of either Mettler 50wt cotton or Aurifil 50wt cotton as I find them both very linty.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I use Gutterman's both for machine and hand sewing. I buy it on sale at Joann's when it's 50% off or use a coupon.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Any chance the machine tension needs resetting? Could be the hard pull of thread with a poor tension setting, is sawing the thread against the hole in the needle. Also have the lubrication points been oiled lately? Stiff joints in machine may be making the machine work harder than it should be, pulling thread for stitches.

I have had some luck getting ride of the fray problem, with readjusting the tension on the machine. I use C&C, Gutterman, and some other kinds of threads that are VERY old, labels have fallen off the spools. So I don't blame the thread of certain brands when fraying problem comes up. I blame the machine first, try to fix the problem, by starting with tension adjustment.


----------

